# just a few of my girls



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Nice pics


----------



## Beewildered61 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks DJS.... Here are a few more.


----------



## Beewildered61 (Apr 5, 2012)

these are a few older pics of my bees....usually my bees are pretty friendly, they swarm around me and light on me anywhere out in the yard.... this one pic is of a girl that greeted me, lighting on my hand, as I cam up to the hive.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think they like handhold recesses cuz they're shaded a little bit.


----------

